# Dog Sports Expo



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We had a bunch of fun at the expo today. I got to see Holly and the girls and watch some awesome dogs dock dive  It was too cold to make our dogs jump, they were all shivering and it was raining. I was a totally bummed we didn't see the WP club but they'll be back next time 

Holly and the girls 

















Pretty Girl 

























This one's just for Lisa, look how spoiled she is out here 









I got lovins from the girls 

































Some of the pretty dogs waiting in line for the jump

































GO DOGS GO!!!!!!!!! :woof: :woof: :woof:

























































She touched the water and said NO WAY!!!!!! LOL too cold 









My fat head watching the other dogs









*Thanks for looking​*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats not fair you didn't edit yours so you posted first!!!!


Ok I am gonna post mine here too we can share a thread  brb with pics lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok this is copied from my thread lol.

Just got home form the Splash dogs event. It was super cold and raining lol. So we didn't do any jumping. The girls barely wanted out of the car. Plus they got Chipped and didn't care for that lol.

I got to meet Krystal and Dosia! One fine boy you got there girl. Very sweet boy with some fabulous front feet lmao! I know many a UKC dog that would kill for his feet  Sorry Krystal the camera cut off your head in like all the pics of Dosia. I was to cold to aim lol.

Crixus









Dosia!

































Krystal and Bee









Bee and her new owner Peggy ( my mother in law)









Splash dogs!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> This one's just for Lisa, look how spoiled she is out here


She was cold! LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY Holly those are great pics!!!!!!!!! I had too much fun we have to do it again next time they do another one XD. The girls were so awesome and very well behaved. I was very impressed with both of them. I wish I would have got a shot of Scooby Doo in the pool  That was too funny. I think I was just much more excited to see you and the girls


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It was such a cute pic  She loves her Momma :hug:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know I totally missed Scooby go over too. We will be much better composed next time lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL!!!!!! She must have been cold as  too after getting outta that pool. :rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know. You couldn't pay me enough for that BS lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ha hahahaha Me either no way. I'm surprised that none of the dogs looked at her like a giant stuffed animal :rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dude did you see the news? They totally got Scooby jumping lol!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Saw these today on FB! Looks like lots of fun! I wish we had this stuff in my area :/


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

looks like fun! my dogs hate swimming so much! lmao


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Other than the weather it was fun. Sadly it was a small turn out though. This is just the start of the year and I think I see dock diving in our future so hopefully the next one has a much bigger turn out.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Look at my poor baby girl! lol Looks cold but fun! Hopefully next time it will be warm and you can see if the dogs like to jump. Dosia looks great as always and that is was nice you guys got to meet up and hang out..... in the cold! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hopefully Nenners not in heat next time. I am sure she would jump. I am pretty sure Bee would too. Crixus I need a better recall on first lol. The fence they had around the pool was no secure enough at this one.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea I kinda thought the same thing about the wobbily fence. Next time should be better if it doesn't rain lol. I really wanted to try Dosia out in the pool


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

At the end of the news clip shows Scooby going off lol. I recorded on my amera it incase Crixus licking his camera made the cut so sorry for the quality.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY you rock Holly!!!! I was so bummed I didn't catch a pic of her jumping lol. You know she was freezing her ( Y ) off lol.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Grrr! I wish my grandmother had held out longer so we could see you guys! 
Dakota jumped 3 times that day,it was his first time ever jumping into a pool. He braved it out, and at the last jump he figured out where to get out at. Before he kept trying to get out on the jumping spot.
I thought he'd jump once then not want to go because of the cold, but he got all giddy after the first jump. Oh and the stairs freaked him out a bit, he walked up them with his legs sprawled out to the sides. But after his first jump he ran right up them like they weren't there.

I could give you contact information to the weight pulling club, and tell you everything about them...As I am the one who started it. lol 

I can give you the dock jumping clubs information too, during the summer we have weekly practices and we have a spring and fall training class. I've been with them for about a year now, they're great people.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww dang I must have got there after you left  we totally looked for you and Dakota.
I'd love any info you got  I've been wanting to do both dock diving and weight pull with my boy


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice pics !!!!!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

that looks like fun... mine wont even play with the water hose unless they are biting at the water..lol..


----------

